
Edits to Wikipedia Pages on Bell, Garner, Diallo Traced to 1 Police Plaza - leephillips
http://www.capitalnewyork.com/article/city-hall/2015/03/8563947/edits-wikipedia-pages-bell-garner-diallo-traced-1-police-plaza#
======
tptacek
For context: the NYPD has 51,000 employees. It's likely that most of them have
access to some kind of NYPD-operated Internet connection.

------
trhway
"history is written by winners" modern media, especially Internet, is changing
into "who writes the history wins"

------
waterlesscloud
Some of the edits are obviously bad, like attempting to delete an article on
notability grounds. But many of the others look like they're correcting or
tempering bias from the "other side". I don't see those as problematic. In
fact, that's exactly what Wikipedia needs to maintain NPOV, a balance from
each "side".

------
hackuser
The question is why anyone relies on Wikipedia. As the first draft of history
in many cases, and the only draft for vast portion of the public that relies
on it, it's an obvious target for propaganda (both organized and ad hoc).

Anyone who has tried to edit a page that's politically contentious, or that
anyone cares about, knows that what's written depends almost completely on who
has the most time and patience.

It's an easy, obvious means of manipulation by those who have the resources to
do it.

~~~
bcg1
I think that's the point though... Wikipedia at least attempts to solve the
byzantine general problem by allowing anyone to edit/review articles... I
doubt the same could be said for Encyclopedia Britannica (which I suspect had
more than just a little pro-British propaganda in it when it was published).
At least with Wikipedia there is some transparency into the editorial process.

By the way, get your shit together NYPD. Use a VPN next time you fascist
dinosaurs.

~~~
hackuser
> Encyclopedia Britannica (which I suspect had more than just a little pro-
> British propaganda when it was published).

I don't see any basis in your statement in your post or in reality. AFAIK
Britannica has been owned by Americans for over a century. It's propagandists
include Albert Einstein, Henry Ford, Lord Kelvin, T.E. Lawrence, Douglas
McArthur, Bertrand Russell, Carl Sagan, etc.

Would you rather read Einstein's article on Space-Time or the one by random
members of the public?

~~~
bcg1
My apologies, sometimes I forget we all come from different backgrounds. But
if you start by reading Cecil Rhodes' will and think through what that might
mean, you might start to understand why I think it doesn't matter if it is an
American company or not.

